# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер к монитору hanns-g HH181

## igenda

Народ помогите. Купил монитор HANNS-G HH181, но проблема в том, что он работает только под вистой, по крайней мере на оф. сайте так говорят.

Помогите найти дрова к этому "чуду" :mad: под windows XP.

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Cheechako

Что значить "работает только под вистой" - только под ней включается :confused:, или-таки просто разрешение не выставляется? Надо смотреть настройки видеокарты, в крайнем случае - создать дополнительный режим.

----------


## igenda

> Что значить "работает только под вистой" - только под ней включается :confused:, или-таки просто разрешение не выставляется? Надо смотреть настройки видеокарты, в крайнем случае - создать дополнительный режим.


Да, не возможно установить разрешение

----------


## Cheechako

Тогда прямая дорога в настройки видеокарты :)
На крайний случай (в зависимости от карты) - в сети можно найти старую (ещё бесплатную) версию программы PowerStrip (вполне работоспособна в XP).
Правда, видел монитор, переходивший в нормальный для него широкоформатный режим только при включении соответствующего пункта меню (зачем такое было сделано - не понимаю:confused:).

----------

